# Plumbing



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

Love this sh&t


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

What city is that?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> What city is that?


Atlanta


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Is that hydronic piping or fire suppression ??


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Is that hydronic piping or fire suppression ??


Looks like its prolly cooling tower....


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> Looks like its prolly cooling tower....


It is,good eye brother


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Figured it was cooling tower related also. Roof pics were a dead giveaway. That is my kind of work brother! Its wild that even so far away, things look so similar...

Sorry bout the crappy pics, they are close to a year old now, I think. 



















Some itty-bitty HE's, and some "not so itty-bitty" HE's.


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

U666A said:


> Figured it was cooling tower related also. Roof pics were a dead giveaway. That is my kind of work brother! Its wild that even so far away, things look so similar...
> 
> Sorry bout the crappy pics, they are close to a year old now, I think.
> 
> Some itty-bitty HE's, and some "not so itty-bitty" HE's.


Yeah I love working on jobs that take time and show your skill, but being that I have a B card with my local I didn't get to do much of it thru the local. I'm only able to tinker with freaking toilets and faucets, got into the union in my later years and couldn't, afford to start from the bottom with the apprentice program so I got a b card, but lucky a few of the companies let me prove myself, the union is a good thing I guess but not so good in other, right now in Florida looking for work I'm applying to union and non union shops might get some hate mail with this,but have to take care of my family period that's where my priority lays


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Davedine said:


> Yeah I love working on jobs that take time and show your skill, but being that I have a B card with my local I didn't get to do much of it thru the local. I'm only able to tinker with freaking toilets and faucets, got into the union in my later years and couldn't, afford to start from the bottom with the apprentice program so I got a b card, but lucky a few of the companies let me prove myself, the union is a good thing I guess but not so good in other, right now in Florida looking for work I'm applying to union and non union shops might get some hate mail with this,but have to take care of my family period that's where my priority lays


Won't feel any ill will from me friend, protect your neck, and take care of your family. Your priorities are, well, just that. Don't let anyone's opinion sway you from doing what needs to be done.

As a dear friend of mine says:
"Do work, Son!"


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice vic. work "Plate heat exchanger" another way to determine use of pipe.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We never use grooved and vics! All our hydronic and condenser water is always welded unless it's 2 and under then it's copper! Around here the only grooved and Vic piping is fire suppression!! All of it your work looks great !!


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We never use grooved and vics! All our hydronic and condenser water is always welded unless it's 2 and under then it's copper! Around here the only grooved and Vic piping is fire suppression!! All of it your work looks great !!


Fitters do most of that work where im at, 
and they weld condensate return lines..but its not out of the ordinary to see vic.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well I guess I play fitter for our welders sometimes!! Weld or Vic it all works that's what matters !!


----------

